# Not Precisely Precision



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah, that's completely unacceptable. Every time you push a work piece across that insert it would catch on the edge.

I see screws in the insert - are those for leveling, perhaps? If not, maybe several layers of blue tape for shims.

One of the downsides to Rockler's approach to a smaller cutout of the router plate is that you get locked into them so you're sort of stuck with what they have. I jokingly call them Lockler because of this.

BTW, good choice on the PC router (7518, I'd guess). I have one in my table and use it every day. Above table bit changes are fantastic. No complaints.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The insert doesn't look flat either, which could cause hang-ups when routing shorter workpieces.

That's too bad, I have had really great experiences with all of my Bench Dog purchases. Usually very durable stuff.


----------



## TheMrWoody (Mar 29, 2015)

It is too bad because the rest of the system is a really beefy configuration.

The insert is flat (at least that part is right). The screws are for holding it in the opening and don't do any leveling. There aren't any leveling options other than creating a "shim" disk to raise it up, or, as others have written about this same tool, you get someone to machine new inserts out of the correct thickness materials (totally unacceptable additional cost for this $350 "precision" tool).









The router is a 7518, yes. Got it for the higher HP to use those larger bits, and it's variable speed. Bought the motor only option because it's never coming out of that table. I've got another Port Cable for the hand held (the 691 came out of of the table for this upgrade). That's why I also have the Pro Plate and know that they have the same inserts, and the inserts are perfectly flush when used on the Pro Plate.

Design error!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

In your picture in the original post it looks like the insert is bowed. I see a big gap in the middle, and smaller gap as you move outward from center. Is that an optical illusion, or is that what you see too?


----------



## TheMrWoody (Mar 29, 2015)

"...looks like the insert is bowed. I see a big gap in the middle, and smaller gap as you move outward from center. Is that an optical illusion…"

You actually prompted me to look again. The bowing is an optical anomaly due to the bright light behind the ruler. It's just uniformly "gaped" :-(

BUT, I used a feller gauge this time to check, and I was wrong about the gap size - It's Actually DOUBLE my initial measurement - .012" of an inch.


----------



## Mordi (Oct 23, 2014)

Funny, but I have been dealing with the very same issue with that insert too. I have been experimenting with shim stock of varying thicknesses and it has improved, but have not yet got it dialed in.

I wonder if you could make an insert out of wood and use that instead of the plastic insert?
Mordi


----------



## TheMrWoody (Mar 29, 2015)

Checking again with my digital micrometer, the depth of the cutout holding the insert is .125" (1/8"), so you can certainly get there with wood. It's also an available aluminum thickness that you can cut with woodworking tools. I just would hope this wasn't needed :-(

By the way, checking the thickness of the insert with a micrometer = .115" (hence the deficit on fit).

These are basic measurement and Bench Dog (owned by Rockler) should be quality controlling. "Measure twice, order somewhere else once "


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Perhaps the issue is that the insert is actually a metric thickness. 3 mm is about .115-.118 (depending on mfg tolerances) finished thickness. A cast iron router table top is likely all spec'd in imperial. What you could do is get some .01" shim stock and cut a ring to sit inside the recess and make up the difference. If anything, you want it ever so slightly recessed (maybe .001) as opposed to being .001 proud.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

This same thing was there on the original Rockler I bought 10 years ago. I had to fix it with a layer of tape under the insert. The first time that I had to make my own insert to fit some bit or other I just left that in and have been using my own inserts since. A bit of a nuisance.


----------



## TheMrWoody (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm going to try some acrylic using 1/4" for rigidity and then edge route for the 1/8" thickness needed for the insert to fit properly.


----------

